# Nissans at the Peterson car Show



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissans at the Peterson Car Show
brought to you by This Guy Promotions

*Saturday August 4, 2007
10am - 2pm*

at the
Peterson Automotive Museum
6060 Wilshire Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90036​
This will be the event of the year for Datsun, Nissan and Infiniti enthusiasts. There will be hundreds of cars and trucks on display from the early, early days to the present, and possibly the future. There will be many vendor displays and the opportunity to catch some great deals on parts and accessories. And the world famous Peterson Auto Museum too!

Participants $25 entry fee includes parking for your vehicle, admission to the museum, a raffle ticket and an event t-shirt. Additional admissions tickets are available for a discounted price of $8 (normally $10). Additional raffle tickets are $1 each, and event t-shirts may be pre-ordered for $12 each ($15 day of show). This will not be the normal "hang around in a parking lot" car show. With the Peterson Museum's world class collection of automobiles and memorabilia, this will be an event unlike any other.

There will also be RC car races featuring exclusively Nissan-bodied cars. Racing for trophies and bragging rights, we expect this event to be as hot as the show itself. So if you have a Nissan-bodied RC car, and some skills, come down and race with best RC car racers in Southern California.

The raffle will feature the best products available to customize and personalize your Nissan. Every car show participant will be given 1 ticket to be included in the raffle with additional tickets available for purchase throughout the show.

There will also be a $500 pay-out for the vehicle awarded "Best of Show". This will ensure everyones cars will be on point and keep the quality of the participants very high.

Please mark your calendars and join us for the must attend Nissan event of the year.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

BUMP for the show. Come-on guys, $500 to best of show! and the chance to hang out, get a t-shirt and see a world class car museum.

REGISTER HERE


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

I want to clarify some information. If you just want to come and check the show out, without entering into the judging, you are more than welcome to do so. Parking will be free to you. Museum admission will be discounted to $8 per person, and event t-shirts will be available for purchase at $15. You may also purchase raffle tickets. 

By paying the $25 entry fee you are guaranteed a nice parking spot, 1 t-shirt, 1 museum admission and 1 raffle ticket. You will also be entered into the judging to win a trophy or more. It's just an added value and helps us determine what trophies to buy and how many t-shirts to order as well as how much parking to reserve. The museum is open that day for normal business, and it's possible the lot may fill up. But either way we look forward to seeing you there.

There will be food on site, I believe served by City Cafe. They are a very nice, Japanese restaurant close by. They will provide food available for purchase.

The museum's regular hours are 10am - 6pm on Saturday. Featured exhibits will be:
*Micro Cars - The minimum in motoring*
*Going Topless in Style - The American Convertible*
*Ferraris at the Petersen* 
*Alternative Power - Lessons from the past, Inspiration for the future.*
*Hollywood Star Cars*
and a *Discovery Day*

So remember, come, hang out with your friends and fellow Nissan Enthusiasts. Check out the cool cars and go through the museum, it is truly a world class display of cars.


----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Zerogravity (Jan 31, 2007)




----------

